# agony



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

metal stud framing in cellar of hi-rise. all mechanical and electrical conduit in the way. trying to find ways to shoot top track. Pure frustration, we managed to get some work done, but literally one quarter the normal amount for a single man day.


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Charge more. Also can you extend the framing somehow?


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

i imagine in the high rise they are shootint to the deck or concrete. can u shoot it where u can and then frame up to it and do a header under the pipes? that way u dont have to fight them so much till u have to hang it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Can you cut your top track long enough to allow you hinge cut a foot or so at each end that you could then shoot to the wall?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

headers!


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah we do headers. its the only way but damn..imagine tightly packed 3" conduit right above your 2 hr wall? what then? IMPROVISE or giant duct...they dont want us to screw into duct. its done now. we whipped it, but i hated it. lesson learned for future pricing. topping off the rock was no fun either..pieces pieces pieces..


----------

